# old school brand new recoil guides



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Size 12..15 pieces 
Size 16..10 pieces
Size 25.. 5 pieces

Like to make a trade for something.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

At least you will never worry about them breaking..!


----------

